# I need help on QSI Titan Programming



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm trying to program ditch lights in a p42 loco with the 2 leds I put in, they are connected to the Green and Purple wires from the JST9 connector, and the red +5v wire from the decoder. I set up my last one using a QSI Revolution U which was no problem, but the Titan is giving me a pain in the butt. I have the QSI programmer but to get to the point I just don't know what I'm doing, can someone please help me out here. At a complete reset of the decoder (as it is now) one led is dim while the other is flashing, so it is obvious something is not right. I would like to setup the ditch lights so that they flash alternately when the horn is sounded (F2 pressed). Many thanks for your help.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Which Titan decoder are you working with?
Edit Titan U right?
First you should not have the ditch lights connected to green and Purple...Green and Brown are the right wires. Purple..Violet are speaker wires.
I use JMRI maybe this will help.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi NIMT,

when I said purple it is really a purple wire coming out from the athearn jst9 connector, I'm using the 2 outside wires (one either side) and a red one from the other end of the decoder +5v. I will get decoder pro up and runing and see if your screen shots do the trick. Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep on that connector the wire would be Purple then all is good.
Did you also put a resistor each for the LED's in the line?


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi NIMT,

I used decoder pro and done what you suggested with both screen grabs, but without any luck, I cannot put anything into 55.135.0 =13 it just comes up with an error, so I put it on the track and tried it without that one change and still not right, one light is dim and the other bright, horn does nothing except the horn sound. I have resistors on the leds also. Would you have a decoder pro file that has been setup and that way all I would have to do is change the address of the loco.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you using JMRI?
If so what version?
What is the engine #?


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi NIMT,

Engine No. is 67, one of the Walthers p4o Amtrak, now I have no horn or bell, other sounds OK, done a reset and am now loading new sound file into decoder.
Yes, I am using latest version of decoder pro 2.99.2


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you get it to work for you?


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi NIMT,

I downloaded the dcc reference manual and was able to figure it out from that, so I'm up and runnung now
I may have to change the headlight and rear lights to leds as they are really quite dim, and I have the setting on Bright, I'm still waiting on a couple of speaker baffles to come from the States, so I'll put it aside until I get them.

Many Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad to here you got it! QSI's Decoders are tricky!
Yea I've had the same problems with lighting in the past, Some decoders have settings for LED or incandescent bulbs that change the amperage available to the lamp. I now use all LED's for lighting as they don't burn out like bulbs! Just use a 470 ohm resistor in-line with each LED.


----------

